# Got a question



## goats&moregoats (Jan 28, 2016)

How far out from kidding do sheep form their udders? Is it like goats and different for each ewe?  Is it different for FF's? Have an ewe should be due in late March, she doesn't look prego(to me)at this time. Don't know how good this picture is, I will try to get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 28, 2016)

i can only tell you what mine have done.  they don't start making an udder until within a week or two of when they lamb.  and yes, all of mine are a little different.  like the goats they love to make us nuts.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 29, 2016)

I can only say what mine have done, too - and mine will start bagging up as much as a couple months before lambing, including the two first fresheners I've checked.  I check by feel, so I can feel it when it's small, before I'd be able to see it.  There is some individual variation, and last year my ff's udder never got as big as the older ewe's udders.  I'm with goatgurl - they can drive you just as nuts as goats do!


----------

